# J and P-stereotypes vs. reality



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Stumbledore said:


> Do you know your cognitive function order? If your dominant function is either one of the following, then you're a J:
> Te, Fe, Si, Ni.


I'm all confused right now.I suggest you read some of my previous threads.They all are about the same thing basically.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Living dead said:


> LOL, I always give ambiguous answers and don't answer a question in an expected way for some reason.
> 
> It's really hard for me to type myself, I prefer talking to other people.


Js prefer processing data, while Ps prefer collecting it.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Well all NP's functions are just a rearrangement of SJ's, does that mean they are all more organized in that way?


nah, not at all.

Function arrangement is major, so much so that the opposite type shares all the same functions. However, with INXPs, they have Si as a tertiary, with Ti/Fi as decision functions. They are probably more inclined to be organized in the Si-fashion than an NJ would. 

Similarly, INXJs tend to have acess to Ti/Fi, much like SPs; in such, they tend to have similar cognitive patterns with different expressive weights. They tend to be more 'action' and 'reaction' based by nature of Se/Ni, which is thought to be commonplace for SPs.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I'm all confused right now.I suggest you read some of my previous threads.They all are about the same thing basically.


No.

Just answer one question for me: Have you taken this test?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Stumbledore said:


> No.
> Just answer one question for me: Have you taken this test?


For some reason my phone keeps copying wrong thing(some results I didn't get) so I can't give you detailed results.I got ENFP,ISFJ and ESFP.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Intuition (Ne)*|||||||||||||||||||||||*10.54
Introverted Sensation (Si)*||||||||||||||||||||*9.04
Extroverted Sensation (Se)*||||||||||||||||||*8.07
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)*||||||||||||||||*7.3
Introverted Feeling (Fi)*|||||||||||||||*6.54
Introverted Intuition (Ni)*|||||||||||||*5.545
Extroverted Thinking (Te)*||*0.39
Introverted Thinking (Ti)*|||*-2.78

Your*Extroverted Intuition (Ne)*is very developed.
*Your*Introverted Intuition (Ni)*is moderate.
Your*Extroverted Sensation (Se)*is moderate.
Your*Introverted Sensation (Si)*is moderate.
Your*Extroverted Feeling (Fe)*is moderate.
Your*Introverted Feeling (Fi)*is moderate.
Your*Extroverted Thinking (Te)*is low.
Your*Introverted Thinking (Ti)*is poorly developed.

I can't be this illogical.


----------



## Sol_ (Jan 8, 2013)

> Some people here said that I could be ExFJ and I'm really not sure about J because I'm very disorganised, unbelievably untidy for my gender and age , always procrastinating and doing things last minute, never planning anything concrete, etc.

According to reality people can make mistakes and those can be wrong about your type is J.
It's doubtful you can be effective living in P-style while having J type. So if you are not a child living in a dreamland and hothouse conditions then it's doubtful your type is J. In most cases after 16 years people stop experiments and live close to strong sides of their type.


----------



## Jake_Ryan (Sep 24, 2013)

Js are just like Hyacinth Bucket


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Well I watched some youtube video before while trying to find out if I was an INFJ or an INFP.
I remember him saying something about how both Js and Ps can be good at planning, but Js will list out every step to achieve that goal, finish the steps in order and check them on the list, then check their next goal to see if it's still applicable before going after it. On the other hand Ps have more vague plans and are more likely to deviate from those plans at the last moment and the whole plan goes into the trash xD
It's kind of like the way we make decisions, I guess - How Js like to have a solution and stick with it, whereas Ps prefer open endings. I'd say that actually applies in real life. There are always exceptions, of course, but from what I've seen, in a situation with a P and J, the J will tend to make decisions quicker, and the P will be the one staring at the options and constantly wondering what to choose. I can choose what to eat really quickly....But only if I'm having a strong craving for it xD


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Then I'd definitely be a P.Is making rash decisions they regret later typical of Ps?


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Your Cognitive Functions:
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne)*|||||||||||||||||||||||*10.54
> Introverted Sensation (Si)*||||||||||||||||||||*9.04
> Extroverted Sensation (Se)*||||||||||||||||||*8.07
> ...


There's a 75% chance that you're a Perceiver.
</thread>


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Then I'd definitely be a P.Is making rash decisions they regret later typical of Ps?


How did you ever mistake yourself as a J, then?

EDIT: I'm not actually expecting an answer. So don't answer.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Stumbledore said:


> How did you ever mistake yourself as a J, then?
> 
> EDIT: I'm not actually expecting an answer. So don't answer.


Why so snarky?


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I have my own interpretation of the J/P stereotype, which I'd like to share. I'll start by talking about Extraverts, since they follow the rules more straightforwardly. We'll take ESFP and ESFJ as examples:

ESFP: SeFi
ESFJ: FeSi

ESFPs are adventurers (this is true of all P types, ESPECIALLY EPs). This is because their primary mode is taking in information from the five senses. By that nature, they are going to seek sensory stimulation in some way, shape or form. Their dominant and most naturally comfortable function is Se: a Perceiving function, meaning that one gains energy by objective sensory information. There is no subjective filter here, unlike with Si. ESFPs are stereotyped as party animals; indeed, parties are energetic and sensorily stimulating, allowing access to more information than one would have access to in other situations. Their auxiliary function is Fi, meaning that their primary operating system is based on an internal (not external) value system. (Note that every judging function operates systematically!) However, because they focus on an internal system, they are likely to be highly individualistic and proudly non-conformist. Because it is internal, ESFPs use judging through self-operation and are not likely to use it on the world around them.

The ESFJ in contrast, is like a divine being (this is true of all J types) - seeking to externally bring a judgment upon the world around them, upholding the Fe system, almost akin to the Four Giants in The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. As their judgment is dominant, they will feel a natural inclination towards external order; because of this, they will often seem somewhat rigid and overbearing to those around them. With one movement of their staff of power, order has been restored and this staff shall continue to regulate the Fe system, along with other xxFJ tpes. Their auxiliary function, Si is subjective; their sensory information is compared to previous sensory information (if you've watched My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, Rarity is a great example of an ESFJ, her FeSi shows itself when she talks about ladylike behaviour and her idealistic visions of how things should be.) SJs are labelled as traditionalists; indeed, if their Ne is not developed they will be sealed from their ability to see new possibilities and will be quick to reject them, insisting that everything is done the old way. Si is a very complicated function; it's difficult to explain its role without accidentally delving into the Judging functions.

In Introverts, this is much more complicated. I'll switch to INFJ (NiFe) and INFP (FiNe), if only to avoid bringing in the misunderstood Si again.

INFJs are dominated by Perception. Ni is best described as a revelation; insight, possibility, a deep vision and a singular understanding from which far more information is generated, allowing an idea to be pieced together, to connect a web of knowledge and an unfolding . While Ns in general are future-oriented, this is perhaps more noticeable in Ni-users, because they primarily seek wonders. I imagine an Ni-dominant shutting themselves from all human contact and walking into a dark corridor inside their heads, where they feel for light-switches; each one slowly revealing the contents of the room. It is noted that IJs do not start a lot of projects; perhaps because Ni is subjective and a depth-oriented function (Extraverts seek breadth of knowledge, Introverts seek depth of knowledge and this syncs perfectly with the individual functions), meaning that INFJs will operate their focuses very selectively. Furthermore, the dark corridor can be deemed as nowhere; a state of blankness, indeed; how are you supposed to decipher something if there is nothing in front of you? With Fe as an auxiliary function; INFJs are very interested in the human condition and are likely to appear selfless when interacting with the external world. Because Fe seeks unity and complete harmony, INFJs can appear extraverted once they've developed this function adequately. INFJ's strong visionary focus means that they are likely to have strong-held views, however they are likely to keep these views hidden due to their Fe, although they are not averse to "moral crusading" (the INFJ ultimately seeks to have their vision made a reality).

Note: Ni-dominants are inclined to be somewhat spacey and not particularly externally organized, making them seem somewhat P-ish.

INFPs, like all IxxPs, are dominated by Judgment. Those who develop their auxiliary Ne well may be able to come across as ENFPs; those who do not develop their Ne efficiently may become shut-ins and un-open to new information, because their primary focus is to regulate their system of right and wrong. However, their Perceiving side shines through in their "live-and-let-live" inclination. The INFP's auxiliary Ne makes them highly adaptable to new possibilities and wonders, however, unlike their ENFP cousins, the INFP primarily seeks to store these possibilities away and update the system. I may or may not be an INFP, but one greatly INFP trait of mine was formulating a series of ideals and constantly discovering flaws; realizing that my system could not work in the way it was intended. INFPs will also have an eternal battle between closure and openness; their dominant Judging function makes them primarily closure-seeking, however, by using Ne to interact with the outer world, they notice new potential information that reverses the closure process. I've given up on trying to achieve closure, realizing that unless I shut myself from new information, the process is impossible. As an INFPs Judgment is internal, it is most easily formulated when they are away from external information; this explains that INFP's great need for solitude.

Non-random thought: Pretty much everyone knows about the sensor bias. Could it be that some less intelligent N-types find it difficult to use Intuition in a sensical manner, through this not resembling a stereotypical iNtuitive? The MBTI is naturally inclined towards iNtuitives; although there's nothing to stop a well-developed Sensor from appreciating abstract concepts and ideas. Furthermore, my society at least is geared towards Sensing; perhaps prematurely forcing iNtuitives to take a Sensing path.


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Why so snarky?


Silence!


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Ns are messy
My shit's all color coded and OCD-like. Still a perceiver. It's possible.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Stumbledore said:


> Silence!


Seriously, why should I believe some online test I finished in 2 minutes? And why should everyone be a super self aware MBTI expert (I bet you think you are)?


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Seriously, why should I believe some online test I finished in 2 minutes? And why should everyone be a super self aware MBTI expert (I bet you think you are)?


This outburst may actually be indicative of P. You appear to be using an Extraverted judging function in a rather primitive manner; probably because it's near foreign for you to use it. What you're saying is almost like preaching.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Redthir Jerdisheim said:


> This outburst may actually be indicative of P. You appear to be using an Extraverted judging function in a rather primitive manner; probably because it's near foreign for you to use it. What you're saying is almost like preaching.


Am I not allowed to get annoyed by snide remarks? All I'm saying is that if someone has low tolerance for people who have difficulties typing themselves they should either try to be polite or keep quiet.Plus, I never said I wasn't P, I'm actually starting to think I probably am, but I'm still not 100% sure.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Then I'd definitely be a P.Is making rash decisions they regret later typical of Ps?


From what I've seen/experienced, only if we're pressed for time and _have _to make a decision at that very moment (and haven't come to a conclusion yet), do we make a rash decision. Most of the time though, we take a long long time weighing each option and deciding which would be best, sometimes taking other people's views into account. Stereotypically most Ps feel like there's never enough information and enjoy gathering all the information they can get. It's partly because of that that Js like being decided, not so much Ps. At the same time I know we might have impulsive tendencies, but those aren't usually for making big decisions, maybe used when we're shopping or maybe it shows in planning a last-minute gathering? Not so sure about that one. 
Oh, I'm not sure about any other P, but for me I hardly regret my rash decisions xD That's probably not a very consistent factor to rely on anyways! 

Another thing you might want to think about is your communication style. Apparently Js are more comfortable using the directing style (In essence: "You should do that.") whereas Ps prefer using the informing style (In essence: Makes an "observation", hints at something). I'm not sure if they can be used for extraverts as well as introverts, but I use this to help type random classmates and it can be quite reliable. Again, there's always exceptions, and this is based on what you're more comfortable with. Like I could be all assertive if I want to and tell people what to do, but when I'm being myself under normal circumstances maybe I'll say something like "It's a little too lengthy" instead of outright going "You should shorten it".


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Bluefireluv said:


> Another thing you might want to think about is your communication style. Apparently Js are more comfortable using the directing style (In essence: "You should do that.") whereas Ps prefer using the informing style (In essence: Makes an "observation", hints at something). I'm not sure if they can be used for extraverts as well as introverts, but I use this to help type random classmates and it can be quite reliable. Again, there's always exceptions, and this is based on what you're more comfortable with. Like I could be all assertive if I want to and tell people what to do, but when I'm being myself under normal circumstances maybe I'll say something like "It's a little too lengthy" instead of outright going "You should shorten it".


I noticed that I never speak too directly, even if I'm feeling confident and I tend to use passive form often, like "It could be a bit shortened".I also use expressions such as "I might", "possibly" or "maybe" to leave things open ended.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I noticed that I never speak too directly, even if I'm feeling confident and I tend to use passive form often, like "It could be a bit shortened".I also use expressions such as "I might", "possibly" or "maybe" to leave things open ended.


Well, that sounds pretty P-ish to me :tongue: I've personally never met a J who often uses phrases like this xD


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I was merely trying to suggest a possibility; to offer you some information that may impact upon a final decision once made.
I'm sorry if I came across offensively; this I didn't mean to do.

I would like to ask a question to @Bluefireluv: could low-confidence J types be unwilling to give direct advice and ordering?


----------



## Fish Launcher (Jan 14, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Am I not allowed to get annoyed by snide remarks? All I'm saying is that if someone has low tolerance for people who have difficulties typing themselves they should either try to be polite or keep quiet.Plus, I never said I wasn't P, I'm actually starting to think I probably am, but I'm still not 100% sure.


You don't want to be a P? 
Besides, I'm not %100 sure of my type, not just the final dichotomy. 
But you being a P is a probability, liked me Bering an INTJ, and it's difficult, if not impossible, to be certain of one's type.

Also, calm down. I was joking around.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Stumbledore said:


> You don't want to be a P?
> Besides, I'm not %100 sure of my type, not just the final dichotomy.
> But you being a P is a probability, liked me Bering an INTJ, and it's difficult, if not impossible, to be certain of one's type.
> 
> Also, calm down. I was joking around.


I used to not want to be a P, but now I'm fine with it, but I wouldn't like to start loving it and then find out it isn't true.I'd rather wait a bit longer before I make it official. 

I know you were joking, but that INTJish super smart humour that no one gets is so incredibly annoying to me, no offence. I used to get enough of it from my smartass father on a daily basis, but I somehow managed to make him control himself a bit.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Redthir Jerdisheim said:


> I was merely trying to suggest a possibility; to offer you some information that may impact upon a final decision once made.
> I'm sorry if I came across offensively; this I didn't mean to do.
> 
> I would like to ask a question to @Bluefireluv: could low-confidence J types be unwilling to give direct advice and ordering?


Don't see why not xD After all, low confidence is magic! Kind of like how an "unhealthy" person could easily get mistyped. If they're a J with low confidence though, they'll probably still have the urge to speak directly, but they'll constantly supress it because they feel like they're not worthy of giving advice/orders? I've never really met a low confidence J though xD


----------

